# SBF between nandroid restores



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm hoping I can word this so it makes sense, I know this has been asked different times but in different ways and thought we could come to a final answer.
I'm currently running Ginger-Blur .608 which I frequently backup using CWM flashed for the Droid X which seems to be the only way my backup and restores work. I also was running CM4D2G (Rev's version) which I also have nandroid backup's of. I often will boot in to CWM from my ginger-blur rom and wipe-del cache and Dalvik cache then restore my CM4D2G and play with it updating it with the latest release and so on. I then create my newest nandroid backup..........................This is where my question comes in, before I restore back from my ginger-blur nandroid backup I often sbf prior to doing so to make sure there are not CM files left over or any thing that may over lap.... Is this truly unnecessary or does the restore run a complete system format prior to restoring thus making my sbf steps unnecessary and a waste of time?

-Keith


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't need to SBF.
During a restore, the partition is overwritten in its entirety.


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea, as Gasai said. I go between all the GB roms without doind a sbf. I think the only thing not touched that I have noticed is the boot logo (not animation). It will stay as the red M logo until you try Apex, as it replaces it with a Google logo. Once there, it stays that way until you change it manually or sbf, but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

This allot fellas, This will definitely make my life easier as I said I love switching between the two!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

This may be a little off topic. What is the best way to get apex for the d2g? I\'ve found some older versions. But I see some newer ones for droid x and that. Can anyone direct me in the right direction for this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ehedgecock (Jul 24, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> This may be a little off topic. What is the best way to get apex for the d2g? I\'ve found some older versions. But I see some newer ones for droid x and that. Can anyone direct me in the right direction for this? Thank you in advance!


In this same sub forum is another sub for development for the global, and in there is a thread for Apex 2.0 RC4 for the D2G. Just a bit deeper and you'll find it.

P.S. It works great btw!


----------

